# How many wool covers/soakers do you need for a day?



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm thinking of switching to wool exclusively. I don't like my pocket diapers, so wool is going to take their place as the fabric of choice for overnight and for outings/car trips/and probably for most of the day since it is so cute and I like it so much.

I've been building a stash of wool (whoa, DH may need some convincing when he sees the new covers and the bank statement...). I have two babes in cloth.

How many wool covers do you go through in a day? If it is damp after a change, do you let them dry out and use them again after the next change? How long to let it dry out if it is damp? Do you let the nighttime wool cover dry out during the day and use it again the next night? How many times can you use a nighttime wool cover before washing (assuming no poo).

If you use wool exclusively for daytime, how often do you (a) wash and (b) lanolize your daytime covers?

Sorry if this is confusing - but I use one PUL cover per kid all day long and wash it after a day of use, unless we have poo or a major pee on it. So I have four PUL covers plus one extra in rotation for two kids, doing laundry every other day. What do I need as a system for wool?


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Unless you have poopie accidents, you would probably do well with 2 covers per child. Sometimes AI rotate, sometimes I just change the dipe. I would probably have one specifically designated as nighttime, too, though. For washing, I think we go a couple weeks unless he leaks or they get dirty outside. HTH - nak or I'd write more.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

I would recommend minimum of 3-4 soakers/covers per child~

IMO~If you only have 2 soakers per child and there is a mis-hap of poopie on the soaker/cover or it is smelly you don't want to be stuck with just one cover while the other is being washed & drying.

I wash my wool every 2-3 weeks (more towards the 3 week mark). Lanolize probably once a month even though sometimes you can skip the whole lanolization process if you buy Euculan wool wash or other wool soaps that have lanolin in them.

As for night time covers I have several but really you only need one IMO~

Hope that helps some~sorry it took me awhile to reply :LOL


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Ideally I like 4 - 2 for town, one for nighttime, and 1 to wash every week and not miss while it's drying. We just go coverless at home, but we could use the two for town under clothes at home if we wanted to.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

: I'm interested in this too, we want to move to all wool, also and I'm trying to build a good stash


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

I use 3-4 per day for Ella, I rotate covers at every change, and wash about every 2 weeks (unless we have a dirty one) and lanolize about every 4-5 weeks. I think you could do great with 4 daytime and 1-2 nighttime


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I wash wool about once every 2 weeks or so (I like Eucalan - and I have never lanolinized aside from that), I use about 4-6 covers in a day (but could use less, I just have a bunch) and if I was using wool at night I would want at least 2 covers just in case. I never use the same cover for 2 dipes in a row.
HTH
XOXO


----------

